# 2010 Mono Q frame same as 2009?



## bikeskirun (Sep 1, 2009)

Are there any changes in the new frames?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Other than the decals, they look about the same. Bianchi USA seems to have taken away the archives, so this is based on what I saw on the international site.


----------



## bikeskirun (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree the frames look alike, but from the BianchiUSA web site: "Rigidity is this bike’s strong point, thanks to the new monocoque 12k carbon frame." Does "new" really mean different from 2009?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like marketing, but most Bianchi info is almost secret, so....dunno. I almost got a Mon Q, but preferred the look of the T-Cube frame.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a '09 Mono-Q and looking at the '10 I can't spot any differences.


----------



## bikeskirun (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Seems like a lot of 2009's are still available.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bikeskirun said:


> Thanks for the info. Seems like a lot of 2009's are still available.


Probably. You might be able to get a T-Cube or T-Cube frame if you try. Not saying that you'd need it, but that option is there.....


----------

